# L.A. by Kenni



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

_La La Land_, _Tinseltown_, the _City of the Angels_. Everyone has their own perception of this Mega city. Everyone can make it here, ideas are welcome and the setting couldn't be better.

_*El Pueblo de Nuestra Señora la Reina de los Ángeles*_, The Town of Our Lady the Queen of the Angels, was founded in 1781 by the Spanish Governor of Alta California, Felipe de Neve, by order of the Spanish crown.

Today, the city proper is 500 square miles with 4 million inhabitants, but the metropolitan are is 4,800 square miles with 18 million people. One of the largest urban areas in the world. The city is the seat of the county of the same name.

Metro rental bikes along Broadway in front of the Million Dollar Theater. _Per capita_, Broadway had more theaters than New York during the Golden Age of Hollywood. Sometimes at least one in every block, but some had 2 or 3.

20160824_123351 by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


20160824_123343 by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

The 101 Hollywood Freeway passes by Downtown on the north side, and right by it is the Cathedral of our Lady of the Angels. 

101 Freeway past Cathedral of Our Lady of the Angels - Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

Opposite view.

101 Freeway LA by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*The Los Angeles Times* building. A gem built in the 1920's, the newspaper owns the whole block but you can see where they added new sections to the original building on the right side and the back.

Los Angeles Times by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

Facade of the Los Angeles County Court House.

LA County Superior Court Building by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

Public Art in Downtown.

Public Art - Downton Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*The Music Center* is a complex of theaters almost 4 blocks long. In the center there's plaza with a this fountain and monument titled *"Peace on Earth"*. 

Jetting off from the plaza's south lateral side emerges Grand PArk wish is also around 4 blocks long and ends with City Hall standing tall.

Los Angeles City Hall by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

Opposite that view emerges the Los Angeles Department of Water and Power headquarters. That building is unique as it has a pool surrounding it, it seems to float on water.

Department of Water and Power (DWP) Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

The Dorothy Chandler Pavillion is one of the theaters in the Music Center complex. Built as the home for the Los Angeles Philharmonic in part by the Chandler family who owned the Los Angeles Times, it is now home to the LA Opera company.

Dorothy Chandler Pavilion - Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

The Walt Disney Concert Hall, part of the Music Center, it is the new home of the Los Angeles Philharmonic. The idea for a new home emerged in the 1980's and was pushed by Lillian (Lilly) Disney, whom donated the initial funds for construction. It took almost forever to realize the project, and she never saw the finished product. During her time the design had not been chosen. We have to remember the Disney's huge conection to Los Angeles, Walt Disney started his studio in his uncles tiny car garage here in LA. And when he started planning to build Disneyland, his first location choice was just north of LA's Griffith Park by the current LA Zoo, but the City of Los Angeles would not sell him acres of Griffith Park to build his amusement park, as it was an endownment/gift from General Griffith J. Griffith to the peoples of Los Angeles. By the way, Griffith Park is the largest natural urban park in the United States. 

Walt Disney Concert Hall - Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*King Charles III of Spain* (Rey Carlos III de España) statue in Plaza Olvera, where the city was born in 1781. This king ordered the settlement and founding of Los Angeles. The city center was later moved many blocks to its present location at Pershing Square due to the destruction that the nearby Los Angeles river would cause from time to time.

Facing this statue on the other side of the plaza is the statue of the Gobernor of Alta California, Felipe de Neve...it is notisably smaller than the kings. :lol:

IMG_0161 by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

Plaza Olvera, derives its name from Olvera Street. This is where LA was born.

IMG_0157 by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Let's hop on the Red Line and go to the poor section of Westlake MacArthur Park...

Los Angeles Red Line METRO by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

*(To be continued)*


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Please give me your feed back and comments.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A superb start to your pics^


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

diddyD said:


> A superb start to your pics^


Thank you. I hope you enjoy the coming ones.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful and interesting new thread, Kenni! The city and the photos are just great!


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*Westlake* is a neighborhood just west of Downtown, it is centered by an enormous park called MacArthhur Park. MacArthur was a hero General of World War II. The neighborhood used to be settled by Jewish and European immigrants by the early 1900's, but now is the meca of Central American immigrants. 

It is worth visiting.

McArthur Park by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


Elks Lodge Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

The old Elks Lodge building, so beautiful. It later served as a Hotel, and now as a film location and hall rent for events.

Elks Lodge Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


Elks Lodge Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


Elks Lodge Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

The Hungarian Holocaust Memorial is at MacArthur Park.

McArthur Park by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

Monument to Archbishop Oscar Romero of El Salvador.

20160819_145933 by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

I'll show ya a little more of this neighborhood later...................


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I look forward to the rest of this very interesting tour of L.A. Where about in the city do you live, I wonder?


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Just a little bit of the *Arts District* just south of Downtown. 


20160813_131758 by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


20160813_131723 
by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


20160813_130733 by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


20160813_114136 by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


20160813_130753 by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*"Alley Cat"* If you don't just happen to turn your head...you miss him. Perched up there somewhere in DT.


20160813_140016 by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

*Los Angeles Street* Very commercial, I kid you not, you will find EVERYTHING and ANYTHING here for a low price. 


20160813_134909 by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


20160813_134944 by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*Walt Disney Concert Hall. *


Walt Disney Concert Hall by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


Walt Disney Concert Hall by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


Walt Disney Concert Hall by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


Walt Disney Concert Hall by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


Walt Disney Concert Hall by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*Mid-Wilshire *


LACMA by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


LACMA by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


LACMA by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*Marina del Rey*


IMG_4144 by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

From the *Getty Villa *in Malibu to the endless Pacific Ocean. This is the 2nd of Gettys FREE museums, they are ESPECTACULAR....did I mention they are free?

View from The Getty Villa by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


The Getty Villa by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


The Getty Villa by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

*Getty Center*, is the other, much larger.


The Getty Center by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


The Getty Center by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


The Getty Center by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

(Getty Center to be continued.......)


----------



## giovani_red (Jan 30, 2006)

stupendous start! I love your narration. 

I was also very touched to see the Oscar Romero statue. 
Look forward to more.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really wonderful, very nice photos from LA, Kenni :applause:


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

My pleasure guys  I love this city. Come visit some time. :cheers:


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Before we move on to the next page. This is Plaza Olvera, where LA was born. Union Station is on the right.

Some of LA's oldest standing buildings (brick) are there. The oldest church, fire house, hotel, etc. 


9-19-2014 7-47-17 AM by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*The Getty Center.* Here are some pieces from this museum, it is so large that it is almost impossible to see everything in one day. Paintings, furniture, temporary presentations, historical objects, sculptures, tapestries etc.


The Getty Center by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


The Getty Center by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


The Getty Center by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


The Getty Center by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


The Getty Center by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

*SO MUCH MORE.* I love going to this place, and always looking for people who want to join in.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Now...*The Getty Villa* in Malibu is just sculptures, originals of course. Absolutely magnificent. 


The Getty Villa by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


The Getty Villa by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


The Getty Villa by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


The Getty Villa by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


The Getty Villa by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


IMG_3848 by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

The whole place was built like a huge ancient private Roman villa estate.

IMG_3842 by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


IMG_3838 by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


IMG_3800 by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

Caligula.

IMG_3956 by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

Augustus.

IMG_3955 by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

I have so many pictures but we need to move on....


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*Mormon Temple of Los Angeles. * This enormous edifice is in West LA right off Santa Monica blvd. perched up on a hill with lush green lawns all around. I almos fetl like jumping the fense and frolocking in the grass. 


IMG_3773 by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great pictures, another view! Didn't visit the Getty villa when I was there. Do you live in LA?


----------



## LA fierce (Oct 27, 2010)

Great pictures Kenni, and I loved the introduction where you mention the original name of the city (I couldn't remember it! ). I want to congratulate you for creating this new thread.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Nightsky said:


> Great pictures, another view! Didn't visit the Getty villa when I was there. Do you live in LA?


Yes, and I know all the nooks and crannies. The best foods and unknown places. :cheers:


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

DTLA. *The Spanish Steps.* These are an homage to the ones in Rome, in a much smaller scale.


Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

*Los Angeles Central Library*. This is a beautiful building right smack in the middle of Downtown. The interior is stunning...much larger than what it seems, it goes 4-5 stories underground. 

Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*AON CENTER.*


Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Rare angle of Aon Center...Remember these beautiful stairs from when I visited in 2001. At first I thought you were from El Salvador, you seem to know much about El Salvador too, my gf is from there.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Nightsky said:


> Rare angle of Aon Center...Remember these beautiful stairs from when I visited in 2001. At first I thought you were from El Salvador, you seem to know much about El Salvador too, my gf is from there.


I was born in El Salvador, but moved to LA when I was a wee little lad. :cheers:


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

DTLA. From the observation floor of LA City Hall. The building on the left is the LA Headquarters for CALTRANS, and to the right is LAPD Headquarters.

Now, do you see that church behind CALTRANS? That is the Cathedral of Saint Vibiana, that used to be LA's Cathedral until 1994 when it was damaged by the Northridge earthquake. 


Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

It was built in 1876. 


Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

On LAPD's right side is the Los Angeles Times building.


Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*Grand Park*. From City Hall, you can't see the part closest to City Hall, I chopped it. At the end, part of the Music Center.


Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

*Los Angeles City Hall. *


Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Cool update^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again really awesome, very nice photos, Kenni :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice shots from L.A.! :cheers:


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Entrance to *Los Angeles Zoo* in Griffith Park. 

The old LA Zoo was also at Griffith Park but was much smaller. Many movies were filmed at the old abandoned LA Zoo, well, filming in LA is everywhere. 

This zoo along with the San Diego Zoo are the only ones with a California Condor program, to re-populate the endangered great bird. 


20160826_120957 by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

The *Japanese Garden* at Cal State Long Beach.

Small, but very well taken care of and manicured. Coy fish in the pond....relaxing atmosphere. Free admission. 


20160911_133440 by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


20160911_133526 by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


20160911_134201 by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*City Hall *

This is the Tom Bradley room on the very top of the building. 


Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

A Metro station with mix retail and condos. Red and Purple Lines.


Wilshire - Vermont Red & Purple Line Metro Station by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Back in MacArthur Park, we find many murals, this one is a bit hidden, and it depicts a Hispanic couple, saying good bye as he is deployed.

*"El último beso"*
(The last kiss)



"El Ultimo Beso" Mural by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

A bit more of the park.


MacArthur Park by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


MacArthur Park by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


MacArthur Park by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


MacArthur Park by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

The "Shark House", officially the John Sowden House.


"Shark House" Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


"Shark House" Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr

John Sowden House, also known as the "Jaws House" or the "Franklin House", is a residence built in 1926 in the Los Feliz section of Los Angeles, California by Lloyd Wright. The house is noted for its use of ornamented textile blocks and for its striking facade, resembling (depending on the viewer's points of cultural reference) either a Mayan temple or the gaping open mouth of a great white shark.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Ending this recent set with....again....the beauty of LA's setting.


Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Kenni said:


> I love LA too, I cannot even describe the love I have for this city. Where youa t now buddy?


Back in my hometown across the Pacific. La La Land premiered here last night, saw it and made me miss LA even more. Thanks to your thread I get a dose of LA. Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

"City of Stars"


Mural by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


Building Hollywood Blvd by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Marilyn Monroe Hollywood by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


Marilyn Monroe Hollywood by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


Marilyn Monroe Hollywood by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Skyckcty (Jun 21, 2013)

I love to visit the Getty Center again, beautiful Museum/Garden complex with an excellent view of the surrounding area. Of course the Art Deco buildings are interesting as well.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*DTLA*


Downtown Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*DTLA*


Downtown Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*DTLA*

These murals are gone of course. But I loved them.


Downtown Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Spectacular set of photos, Kenni! I love that precious DTLA jewelry building.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

LA Forum 062 by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


Anthony Quinn Mural Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Fountain - Los Angeles Central Library Gardens by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*DTLA* One of the ballrooms of the Millennium Biltmore Hotel. Emerald Room.


Biltmore Hotel - Emerald Room - Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Gold Ballroom. 


Biltmore Hotel - Gold Room - Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


Biltmore Hotel - Gold Room - Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Crystal Ballroom.


LA Forum 20Crystal Room - Biltmore Hotel Los Angeles08 028 by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


Crystal Room - Biltmore Hotel Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Fountain and sculpture on top of the Spanish Steps.


Fountain - Downtown Los Angeles by Dennis Sosa-Julé, on Flickr


----------



## Calvio (Jan 20, 2016)

Excelentes fotos....
Que interiores y ambientes !


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Great pics, Kenni. kay:


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Excellent pictures Kenni. I have never seen those - never ventured inside a grand hotel and in Inglewood. Keep them coming! I love seeing LA photos.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Great stuff, Kenni. I love this city


----------



## south (Nov 26, 2005)

LA has such stunning architecture, both old and modern. I'd love to hang out there someday (just need a good reason, a car, and someone experienced enough to drive me around).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed once again great, very nice updates, Kenni :cheers:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

An amazing pic collection of LA.


----------

